# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Letra e nenes

## Klevis2000

*"Letra e Nenes"*

Biri im, kjo është një letër,
nga nëna jote, një plakë e gjorë.
Mbas kohës që na largoi, si askënd tjetër,
më në fund lapsin mora në dorë!

		2.
Sa herë loti rrugën ma preu,
mjegull e syve shikimin vodhi.
Diell i zjarrtë acarin theu,
zemër e nënës tutje stë hodhi!

O biri im, shoh që je rritur,
je bërë i madh, në trup e mendje
Veç mos harro, gjykim i ndritur,
tkeqen flak nga shpirti, pa fjalë, me endje!

		4. 
Si të gjithë nënat, ashtu dhe unë,
shikimin tres tutje, larg, tek e ardhmja
Kurrë mos harro, të dua shumë,
e drejta e nënës është më e madhja!

		5.
Të paktën këtë letër, ti bir, lexoje,
aty, veç dhembjes, ka plot urime.
Më pas, në do, grise, coptoje,
siç ke coptuar dhe zemrën time!

		6.
Para 40 vitesh, kur një doktoreshë,
për shtatzëninë më lajmëroi,
mes shoqesh u ndjeva si luaneshë,
krah i gëzimit botën pushtoi!

		7.
Të gjitha nënat e dinë se e mira,
merr tjetër vlerë kur pret një fëmijë.
Bashkë me agimet më të bukura, më të dlira
dhe det i trazuar i shqetësimeve do të vijë!
    8
Në trup të mbajta jo pak, nëntë muaj,
flija e ngrihesha me vështirësi.
Si mund të mendoja që do tbëhesha e huaj,
kur vuajtjet më shtonin veç dashuri!?

		9.
Asgjë sma zvogëlonte dashurinë për ty,
dita-ditës mezi prisja të të shihja.
E ku kish më të lumtur se ne të dy,
për të varrosur djallin rrëmihja, rrëmihja!

		10.
Gëzohesha tek ndjeja tëmblat lëvizje,
për peshën tënde, që shtohej çdo ditë.
Të ndjeja tek rriteshe dhembje pas dhembjeje,
mes momentesh të mbushura plot shpresa e frikë!

		11. 
Më në fund erdh çasti kur ankthi larg humbi,
mes dhembjesh që as lapsi, as gjuha smund ti  shprehë.
Mbas shumë mundimesh jeta vdekjen mundi,
dhuratën që ta jep Zoti askush smund ta bjerrë!

		12.
E qara jote u përzie me lotët e mi,
të shihja e sngopesha nga gëzimi, mrekullia
Për vite të tëra të mbajta në gji,
të lava, të shplava me duart e mia!

 Prehrin e bëra shtrat për ty, o bir,
qumështin tim ushqimin më të preferuar.
Në netët e gjata ti ndrisje si xhevahir,
unë vigjëloja e qetë, e lumturuar!

		14.
Lodhesha aq shumë, që ti të gëzoje,
mirësitë e mësimit prisja të shijoja.
Prisja me padurim diç të më kërkoje
e me gjithë shpirt, bir, të ta dhuroja!

		15.
Kaluan mjaft vite e unë me këtë gjendje,
mëndeshë e gëzuar, durimtare e mirë.
Për ty sndjeja lodhje, mëdyshje e hamendje,
shërbëtore e papërtuar,  pa sqimë, pa smirë!

		16.
Dhe nuk të vonuan shenjat e burrërisë,
kish ardhur koha për të të martuar.
Më në fund po ndaheshe nga krahët e djalërisë,
një agim i ri të ishte afruar!

		17.
Martesa svonoi, ky ligj i bekuar,
por, oh, që nditën e dasmës zemra mu thërmua.
Lotë gëzimi me dhembje rridhnin ngatërruar,
një re e çuditshme pranë mu afrua!

Dhe sot, sa keq që sje më ai që njoh,
më braktise  dhe e harrove, ti bir, hakun tim.
Kalojnë vite të tëra e unë nuk të shoh,
zërin sta dëgjoj e kridhem në trishtim!

		19.
O bir i dashur, stë kërkoj shumë, veç pak,
këtë sjellje nënëmira kurrë nuk e priti.
Tashmë jam e lodhur, e dobësuar, plakë,
si e mohove atë që të rriti!?

		20.
Nëse një e huaj diç do të dhuronte,
do ti ishit mirënjohës, si ti dhe fëmija.
Vallë, si mundi djali kaq shpejt të harronte,
mirësitë e nënës, nga zemërligësia!?

		21.
Sa herë që zemra ime për ty mirë dëgjon,
sa shumë që gëzohet, aq shtang e hutuar.
Çfarë gjynahu kam bërë që nuk më viziton,
mos vallë hakun tënd se kam plotësuar?!

		22.
O biri im i shtrenjtë, dua të të shoh,
në mes besimtarësh  e jo me qafirët.
Më jep shpërblimin e mos më moho,
mëshira e All-llahut është për të mirët!
		23.
A ska ardhur koha që zemra të të zbutet,
për një plakë të përvuajtur që e coptoi malli?
Zemra e njeriut si aspak nuk tutet,
kur nënën e ka flakur porsi një gur zalli!?

		24. 
Jo bir, jo, sdo ankohem e lutem kundër teje,
sdo e shfaq zemërimin, do e bluaj në vetvete.
Asgjë ska fuqi të të ndajë prej meje,
paçka se pikëllimi po më tret ndër vete!

		25.
Dyert e qiellit do të hapeshin shpejt,
sdo të kish pengesë për lutjet e mia.
All-llahu do ti përgjigjej kësaj nëne të shkretë,
mbi ty e familjen tënde do zbriste fatkeqësia!

		26.
Oh, jo, nuk do ta bëj, se ti je im bir,
ke qenë dhe do të mbetesh pranverë e jetës sime.
Ke ndritur e më ndrit porsi xhevahir,
paçka se më ke lënë mes detit  plot gulçime!

		27.
Kthe rrugë, biri im, thinjat po të dalin,
vitet kalojnë shpejt e do të bëhesh plak.
Me lot të mërzisë ke për ta lutur dhe ti djalin,
e vërteta është e vërtetë dhe haku është hak!

Ki frikë të madhin Zot ndaj nënës që të pret,
besimi i vërtetë di ti mposhtë pengesat.
Pendohu tek Krijuesi, si rob i sinqertë,
e dije se tek All-llahu grumbullohen ankesat!

		29.
Kushdo që bën mirë, qoftë sa një thërrmijë,
do ta shohë atë, pa më të voglin dyshim.
Por dhe dënimi shpejt do ta arrijë,
atë që bën keq e sngutet në pendim!

Marre nga libri me titull  *"Letra e Nenes" te autorit "Behauddin Gashi"*

----------


## vana

Shume prekese, por tregon qe dashuria e nenes kurr nuk mbaron, eshte nje nga dashuriat me te forta qe ekziston ne bote....!

----------


## BarBie_GirL

shume prekse kjo vjersha me gjithemend.hajde hajde e shikon si ta ben cuni kur martohesh lol.
klevisi nice work tek kjo poezia.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klevis2000

thnx per opinionin tuaj po behuni vajza te mbara me nenat dhe vjerrat .lol.

----------


## e vetmuara

Lamtumire e hidhur
_________________

Te prita
nen lotet e qiellit, 
tek lanin erresiren...

Te kerkova me lutje
nder lotet e mi, 
por nuk me more...

Me braktise 
ne krahet e vuajtjes,
ne mes te njerezimit,
ne llumin e botes sime!

----------


## e vetmuara

Mall per nenen
_________________

U rrezova 
shkalleve te gjumit,
mengjesi me shkundi plogeshtine.
Me poezi 
shkula gjembat 
e enderrave ankthprurese.

Ne porten e pranveres,
trokiti nostalgji e vjeter.

Pas perdes se lagur te largimit,
mbi xhamat e kristalte,
pluherosur nga fryme jete,
vizatova portretin tend,
e dhimbshura e te gjitha koherave!

----------


## e vetmuara

Nene e Zot
___________

Prej grykave te tmerrit,
ku gjaku me shkumezonte dhimbjesh;
e, prej ferrit te territ,
ku shpirti me lengonte me ze;
thirra Ty..., shpetome!
E, gjithmone..., Ty t'kerkova.

----------


## Brari

Klevis, shum e bukur Poezia e Gashit. 
Urime  e na sill poezi tjera..

E vetmuara,  mirse ri-erdhe me keto poezi plot me ndjenja..

urime !

----------


## StterollA

Klevis, faleminderit qe solle kete poezi emocjonuese. Shume e bukur.

StterollA

----------


## bond james

Klevis,
Metëvërtetë shumë poezi e bukur e sidomos shumë e vërtetë e reale për fëmijët e sotëm, është më se e vërtetë se nënës asnjihere sën i dalim hakut, inshaallah Allahu Xheleshanehu naj falën mëkatet,
Me shumë respekt dhe edhe njiherit Falëminderit për kët poezi aq të bukur dhe shume prekëse

----------


## Klevis2000

MUND TE SJELL DHE DISA TE TJERA ME VONE MBAS RAMAZANIT INSHALLA .ZOTI UA SHPERBLEFTE DHE JUVE
Edhe nje keshille i respektoni prinderit kur i keni gjalle dhe jo si shumica qe kur i vdesin prinderit i bejne lapidare ne varre dhe gjate gjithe jetes nuk i kane vizituar ose nuk iu kane dhene hakun qe ju ka takuar atyre.

----------


## Vanesa Berisha

Eshte poezi e thurur bukur, ku ndodhet rima e cila i jep karakter voluminoz poezise!  :llafazan:

----------

